# Warum werden schöne& lustige Threads dicht gemacht?



## Dracun (19. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

ich finde es schade wenn ihr (Mods) so schöne & lustige Threads wie dieser Massiv Thread dicht macht...der war doch garet so schlimm .... i fand den lustich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und nur weild a en bissel geflamet wird .im endeffekt an und dadurch können richtich lustiche sachen entstehen.....lasst die doch ruhig mal auf und wer frech wird dessen post kann man ja löschen.

Bitte lasst uns doch die Flame Threads 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir sind auch lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (19. Dezember 2007)

Hallo? Widerspruch? oO


----------



## Huntara (19. Dezember 2007)

Ich zitiere Thront:



> wunderschön, kreativ, sympathisch, intelligent und eine große bereicherung für das buffed.de-forum !
> 
> 
> danke huntara, und danke der 2435363234234234.en nennung meines namens! ich weiss nicht, aber aus irgendeinem grund werd ich die vermutung nicht los das dir irgend etwas an mir ganz besonders zuspricht!!!
> ...



Bei so einem dummen Gelaber muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn Threads geclosed werden. 

@Thront:

Du phantasierst ganz schön herum und machst Dich zur totalen Lachnummer 1 ! Ich habe im vorherigen post Dein Bild bemängelt, was Zam wohl löschen wollte...ich sag nur Netiquette. Wenn Du es toll findest derartige Bilder zu posten, tust Du mir echt leid, denn irgendwas scheint da mit Dir nicht zu stimmen.

Sry, aber wer so austeilt wie Du, soll auch *mannsgenug* sein und einstecken können. Du kannst es offensichtlich nicht, was mir sehr leid tut. 

Desweiteren scheinst Du Dir ziemlich viel einzubilden "schmollend vorm pc sitzt"...."posts hinterher jagd"....oh man, sry, aber ich schmeiß mich gerade so vor lachen weg.....ich wusste nicht, das es solche Denkweisen gibt....omfg

Schnall es einfach mal, das Du jemand bist, der austeilt, Du aber im Forum Kritik abkönnen musst. Wenn Du das so, wie in Deinem post auslegst, scheint ein Stück Brot intelligenter zu sein.....denk darüber mal nach, wenn es für Dich irgendwie machbar ist. Denken....hat was mit Hirn zu tun....kleiner Tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (19. Dezember 2007)

Ich seh das genauso, wenn man manche User nach dem Müll beurteilen würde den sie MANCHMAL schreiben dann würden Weihnachten und Ostern auf einen Tag fallen... Trotzdem sind hier die meisten schwer in Ordnung, wie das bei so einer Community sein muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Dezember 2007)

@Huntara: Ich glaub aber eher, das Thront den Post ironisch gemeint hat...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (19. Dezember 2007)

hey wollte jetzt aber nicht das man sich hier gegenseitig massakriert^^

I wollte doch nur en bissel fun.......... wenn man sich nämlich die post von einigen, bei den meisten geschlossenen threads durchliest....kann man sich meisten kaum vor lachen auf den stuhl halten^^.... mir gefallen dann immer die ironischen / sarkastischen bemerkungen der anderen...und was anderes wollte ich nicht erreichen...und ja Carcharoth wir sind lieb.......oder willst du das bestreiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (19. Dezember 2007)

closed weil sinnfrei


----------



## Dracun (19. Dezember 2007)

wer sagt denn das spaß einen sinn haben muss??? 
aber bitte wenn ihr den schließen wollt bitte.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (19. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> @Huntara: Ich glaub aber eher, das Thront den Post ironisch gemeint hat...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klar hat er das ironisch gemeint und ich bin auch nicht jemand, der permanent alles auf die Goldwaage legt, aber mit diesem post ist das Faß einfach übergelaufen. Hinter seiner Ironie steckt auch unsinnige Verarsche und das ist mir einfach zu blöd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Sry, aber bin echt sauer, was hier sich manche rausnehmen.

Manche Threads werden zu Recht geclosed, nämlich dann, wenn nichts mehr gescheites bei rauskommt.

An diesem Massivthread hab ich mich glaub nur 2x beteiligt und wenn ich Bilder sehe, solche wie Mr. Thront postet, fällt mir einfach nichts mehr zu ein. Wie schon vom buffed Mod. erwähnt wurde, sollte man auch bedenken, das es hier jüngere Leute im Forum gibt.


----------



## Besieger (19. Dezember 2007)

mhhh ich denke manchma sollte man so einen thread lassen . besonders wenn er 'Massiv' heisst . ma ehrlich nach 'Bushido' oder 'Was haben so viele Leute gegen .....' weiss ja inzwischen jeder inw as so en Thread ausartet.


----------



## Lurock (19. Dezember 2007)

Ich ärger mich ziemlich darüber, weil immer wenn ich
Kritik anwenden darf und dann sehnsüchtig darauf warte,
dass mich jmd flamed oder kritisiert, damit ich ihn
wiederum kritisieren kann, wird der Thread geclosed (siehe "heavy metal"-thread)!
Das ist ärgerlich, ansonsten machen die mods ein guten Job...


----------



## Dracun (19. Dezember 2007)

ich will ja auch net die arbeit der mods kritisieren ...die machen einen guten job keine frage... nur wie du halt schon gesagt hast ........da freut man sich auf ein wortgefecht(was sich dann hoffentlich im rahmen der netiquette hält^^) und dann wieder alles zu 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (19. Dezember 2007)

Wenn es im Rahmen bleibt, hat bestimmt auch keiner was dagegen, aber es ist ja nicht im Rahmen geblieben, leider.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (19. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Wenn es im Rahmen bleibt, hat bestimmt auch keiner was dagegen, aber es ist ja nicht im Rahmen geblieben, leider....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ähm, wir beziehen uns auf die Allgemeinheit, 
nicht auf deine Streitigkeiten mit Thront!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Von daher kannst du nicht sagen, dass es nicht
im Rahmen geblieben ist. Oft wars denke ich
mal nur das Thema des Threads Schuld, siehe
Massiv oder Eko-Fresh 1, 2 & 3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (19. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ähm, wir beziehen uns auf die Allgemeinheit,
> nicht auf deine Streitigkeiten mit Thront!
> 
> 
> ...



Ich beziehe mich auch auf die Allgemeinheit -> siehe
meinen zweiten post.
Thront habe ich ledeglich als ein Beispiel genommen, 
ledeglich beziehe ich mich in meinem zweiten Abschnitt
jedoch auf die Allgemeinheit.

Klar, bei solchen Threads kann leider nicht viel sinnvolles
bei rauskommen, aber jeder definiert ja ein Forum auch anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Besieger (19. Dezember 2007)

> Oft wars denke ich
> mal nur das Thema des Threads Schuld, siehe
> Massiv oder Eko-Fresh 1, 2 & 3 happy.gif



jop denk ich au


----------



## Lurock (19. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Ich beziehe mich auch auf die Allgemeinheit -> siehe
> meinen zweiten post.
> Thront habe ich ledeglich als ein Beispiel genommen,
> ledeglich beziehe ich mich in meinem zweiten Abschnitt
> ...


Naja, aber wenn du sagst:



> ...aber *es ist ja nicht im Rahmen geblieben*...



Laut deiner Wortwahl bezeiht sich deine Meinung auf EIN Objekt (Thread)!
Also kann man so nicht von der Allgemeinheit sprechen! Insbesondere
auch, weil die Allgemeinheit noch andauert! ("bleibt nicht im Rahmen...")
So oder so, wars falsch...


Verstanden hab ichs schon richtig, aber ich bin und bleibe halt ein ewiger Nörgler...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (19. Dezember 2007)

> Ich ärger mich ziemlich darüber, weil immer wenn ich
> Kritik anwenden darf und dann sehnsüchtig darauf warte,
> dass mich jmd flamed oder kritisiert, damit ich ihn
> wiederum kritisieren kann, wird der Thread geclosed (siehe \"heavy metal\"-thread)!
> Das ist ärgerlich, ansonsten machen die mods ein guten Job...


Meist geht die Kritik (und der Flame <- du sagst es selber) aber ins persönliche über und weicht vom Thema ab..


----------



## Lurock (19. Dezember 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Meist geht die Kritik (und der Flame <- du sagst es selber) aber ins persönliche über und weicht vom Thema ab..


Meine nicht.. meistens nicht....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (19. Dezember 2007)

Spannend hier!

Ach nee, doch nicht.


----------



## Huntara (19. Dezember 2007)

@den ewigen Nörgler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:

Klar, diesen Thread fand ich bzgl. Thront einfach passend und habe mich hierzu geäußert. Als ich seinen post gelesen hatte, war der Thread schon geclosed worden und konnte daher nichts mehr zu schreiben.

Trotzdem habe ich mich auch auf die Allgemeinheit bezogen, denn so wie Szyslak geschrieben hat, wo ich mich nur anschließen kann, geht es oft ins persönliche und dann machts keinen Spaß mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## ZAM (19. Dezember 2007)

Dracun schrieb:


> Bitte lasst uns doch die Flame Threads
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Lies die Netiquette. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (19. Dezember 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Lies die Netiquette.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie wärs mit einer eigenen user group "flamer"...dort kommt man nur rein wenn man durch flamen aufgefallen ist und wenn man in der user group drin is darf man nur noch im flame forum mit den anderen flame usern schreiben - zugriff auf andere threads wird untersagt...damit haben alle was davon - die flamer und die normal-tickenden ^^

naja...isn semi-ernstgemeinter vorschlag^^

ich denke man sollte flame von necken unterscheiden
flame hat keine lagefeuerromantik sondern oftmals ein krasser angriff gen einer spezifischen person und deren persönlichkeit - kann mir kein forum vorstellen wo soetwas gedulded wird

salut


----------



## Kal Jerico (19. Dezember 2007)

Sehe schon ein, dass hie und da etwas rausgemistet werden muss. Die Post Qualität hier im Gott und die Welt Forum ist ohnehin unter aller Sau...sogar Mods erstellen Beiträge, die lediglich aus einem Smilie bestehen- jedem das seine, da macht man sich auch nicht mehr wirklich die Mühe, was qualitativ gehaltvolles zu schreiben...wozu auch? Das geflame ist mir persönlich so lang wie breit, wenn dann aber diese "pls close"-Idioten kommen, ihren beknackten Oneliner in den raum werfen und dann wieder verschwinden, dann könnt ich denen jedes mal nen virtuellen Arschtritt verpassen. Das man ihrer Meinung nach den Thread schliessen kann ist eine Info, die rund 7 Milliarden Leute einen Dreck interessiert, also sollte mans bitte gleich lassen.

Solange nichts gegen die miserable Qualität der Beiträge gemacht wird, begnüge ich mich mit den gelegentlichen Fetzereien, bitterbösem Sarkasmus und teils sehr unterhaltsamer Ironie.


----------



## AhLuuum (19. Dezember 2007)

Also ich fand die Eko Fresh Trilogie definitiv besser als das Massiv - heavy metal Duo.


----------



## ZAM (19. Dezember 2007)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> wie wärs mit einer eigenen user group "flamer".



Die gibts schon, nennt sich "Gebannt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (19. Dezember 2007)

Massiv war nich schlecht. Hätte persönlich gerne so en 'Was haben so viele Leute genen Blackmetaler '.


----------



## Veragron (19. Dezember 2007)

Hm Huntara, gerade im Gott & die Welt Forum sollte man Sarkasmus, Zynismus usw. herauslesen können. Ansonsten macht man sich selber zur Lachnummer. Tut mir Leid, ist aber so.


----------



## Huntara (19. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Hm Huntara, gerade im Gott & die Welt Forum sollte man Sarkasmus, Zynismus und seine Freunde herauslesen können. Ansonsten macht man sich selber zur Lachnummer. Tut mir Leid, ist aber so.



Ähm, hier ist niemand mein Freund oder ein Freund! Glaube Du verwechselt da was ordentlich...

Ich denke Du weißt nicht wirklich um was es geht. Wenn das bzgl. öffentliche Foren Deine Einstellung ist, ist es okay, auch solche muss es geben....

Ich hab da eine, ich würde mal sagen, ausgeprägtere und reifere Einstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wie schon gesagt, Sarkasmus.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (19. Dezember 2007)

Oaaah ja, das kommt davon davon wenn man gleichzeitig Hausaufgaben macht und hier postet-.-
*editiert fix die 'Freunde' raus*.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (19. Dezember 2007)

LEUTE ! ICH HABE EINEN FAN !


das man sich über einen so bescheuerten typ wie mich so aufregen kann.... genial !


----------



## Lurock (19. Dezember 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> LEUTE ! ICH HABE EINEN FAN !


MICH!


----------



## Gronwell (19. Dezember 2007)

Ich denke wenn man wirklich streng wäre, dann müßten täglich mindestens 10 User gebannt werden und 30-40% aller Beiträge geschlossen oder direkt gelöscht werden, nicht weil das Thema ansich verfehlt ist, sondern weil es anscheinend falsch wahrgenommen wird, sonst würde darin ja nicht soviel geflamt werden.
Ich selbst lese längst nicht alles hier, doch bei dem was ich lese fällt mir immer wieder auf, dass in nicht gerade wenigen Threads irgendwann eine Stelle kommt, an der geflamt wird. Als Mod würde ich diesen dann auch schnellstens dicht machen, denn die Erfahrung zeigt ja, dass sich sowas schnell aufschaukelt. Die Gefahr ist einfach zu groß die Plattform für reine Beleidigungen zu bieten.


----------



## Huntara (19. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Oaaah ja, das kommt davon davon wenn man gleichzeitig Hausaufgaben macht und hier postet-.-
> *editiert fix die 'Freunde' raus*.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nee, so war das doch nit gemeint  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
Ist halt schwer das alles nach zu vollziehen, aber nicht weiterhin schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Wie Du machst Hausaufgaben? Oh Gott Du armer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Hoffe es macht wenigstens ein bissl Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Huntara (19. Dezember 2007)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Ich denke wenn man wirklich streng wäre, dann müßten täglich mindestens 10 User gebannt werden und 30-40% aller Beiträge geschlossen oder direkt gelöscht werden, nicht weil das Thema ansich verfehlt ist, sondern weil es anscheinend falsch wahrgenommen wird, sonst würde darin ja nicht soviel geflamt werden.
> Ich selbst lese längst nicht alles hier, doch bei dem was ich lese fällt mir immer wieder auf, dass in nicht gerade wenigen Threads irgendwann eine Stelle kommt, an der geflamt wird. Als Mod würde ich diesen dann auch schnellstens dicht machen, denn die Erfahrung zeigt ja, dass sich sowas schnell aufschaukelt. Die Gefahr ist einfach zu groß die Plattform für reine Beleidigungen zu bieten.



Aber aus solchen Gründen werden Threads geclosed, eben weil geflamed wird. Sich die einzigen da rauspicken ist denk ich für die einzelnen Mods sehr schwer und auch nicht wirklich nachhaltbar. 

Ich find es nur schade, das selbst wenn man in manch anderer Augen etwas falsch geschrieben hat, das es eben Leute gibt, die direkt flamen müssen. 
Stattdessen könnte man ja auch einfach die Variante nehmen, jemand mal nett drauf hinweisen oder einfach andere Meinung mal akzeptieren. 
Nur wenn man geflamed wird und andere machen mit, weil sie ihren Spaß daran finden, wird niemand Einsicht zeigen, das ist nun mal so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Besieger (19. Dezember 2007)

Ach en bissel geflame hat noch niemanden geschadet


----------



## Gronwell (19. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Ich find es nur schade, das selbst wenn man in manch anderer Augen etwas falsch geschrieben hat, das es eben Leute gibt, die direkt flamen müssen.
> Stattdessen könnte man ja auch einfach die Variante nehmen, jemand mal nett drauf hinweisen oder einfach andere Meinung mal akzeptieren.
> Nur wenn man geflamed wird und andere machen mit, weil sie ihren Spaß daran finden, wird niemand Einsicht zeigen, das ist nun mal so
> 
> ...



Das ist auch schade, leider ist es in unserer Gesellschaft mittlerweile oft so, dass in reinem Schwarz/Weiß gedacht wird, dieser Logik folgend, würde man dann ja falsch liegen, wenn der andere Recht hat, das verkraften viele Egos nicht und dann wird halt geflamt.


----------



## Huntara (19. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> MICH!



Puh...der einzige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Lurock (19. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Puh...der einzige
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich steh dazu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (19. Dezember 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> LEUTE ! ICH HABE EINEN FAN !



Du hast mich angesprochen Meister?


----------



## Thront (19. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



can´t touch this


----------



## Amarillo (20. Dezember 2007)

Könnten sich die hier postenden Schwachmaten bitte gegenseitige Lobeshymnen und Jammerposts per PM austauschen? Das Niveau singt mehr und mehr.


----------



## Szyslak (20. Dezember 2007)

Deine Rechtschreibung lässt auch nach Amarillo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder das war jetzt ironische Absicht von dir, was ich aber nicht glaube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



singt = sinkt

MfG der Hans 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sry, der musste sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (20. Dezember 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Könnten sich die hier postenden Schwachmaten bitte gegenseitige Lobeshymnen und Jammerposts per PM austauschen? Das Niveau singt mehr und mehr.



Kann ich Dir nur Recht geben. 
Nichts gegen den tollen Thront, aber was Du ständig postest ist zwar manchmal ganz lustig, aber das gehört echt nicht zum Thema und nervt auch mittlerweile. 

Das hier geht wieder in die Richtung, das nur unsinniges gepostet wird und auch damit kann dieser Thread dank solcher posts geclosed werden.

Das ist mit in einem mein Beitrag zum Thema: Warum werden schöne & lustige Threads dicht gemacht....


----------



## Amarillo (20. Dezember 2007)

Ups! Naja ab und zu darf man auch mal die Räschtschreibunk pimpen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (20. Dezember 2007)

> Könnten sich die hier postenden Schwachmaten bitte gegenseitige Lobeshymnen und Jammerposts per PM austauschen? Das Niveau singt mehr und mehr.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (20. Dezember 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Ups! Naja ab und zu darf man auch mal die Räschtschreibunk pimpen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Natürlich, und wenn wir jetzt noch Punkt und Kommaregeln beachten, dann wäre ja alles perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Natürlich, und wenn wir jetzt noch Punkt und Kommaregeln beachten, dann wäre ja alles perfekt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nach dem "Punkt" kommt ein Strich:

Natürlich, und wenn wir jetzt noch Punkt*-* und Kommaregeln beachten, dann wäre ja alles perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Soviel zum Thema: Rechtschreibung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (20. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Natürlich, und wenn wir jetzt noch Punkt und Kommaregeln beachten, dann wäre ja alles perfekt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


heisst es nicht:


Natürlich, und wenn wir jetzt noch Punkt*,-* und Kommaregeln beachten, dann wäre ja alles perfekt*.*

Wenn man schon klugscheissert, dann richtig.


----------



## Veragron (20. Dezember 2007)

Nein, heißt es nicht. Lurock hat schon recht.


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> heisst es nicht:
> Natürlich, und wenn wir jetzt noch Punkt*,-* und Kommaregeln beachten, dann wäre ja alles perfekt*.*
> 
> Wenn man schon klugscheissert, dann richtig.


Bei einer simplen Aufzählung kommt kein "," vor das "und"!
Und warum du hinten den Punkt dick gemacht hast, ist
mir auch ein Rätsel... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kal Jerico (20. Dezember 2007)

> Natürlich, und wenn wir jetzt noch Punkt,- und Kommaregeln beachten, dann wäre ja alles perfekt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...das kann unmöglich dein Ernst sein. Interpunktion ist kein Brotaufstrich.


----------



## Huntara (20. Dezember 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> heisst es nicht:
> Natürlich, und wenn wir jetzt noch Punkt*,-* und Kommaregeln beachten, dann wäre ja alles perfekt*.*
> 
> Wenn man schon klugscheissert, dann richtig.



Lese meine posts bitte von anfang an. Was Du liest ist pure Ironie, denn mir ist es völlig egal, ob die Leute hier auf ihre Rechtschreibung achten oder nicht ^^....
Du vestehst da offensichtlich irgendwas nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Lese meine posts bitte von anfang an. Was Du liest ist pure Ironie, denn mir ist es völlig egal, ob die Leute hier auf ihre Rechtschreibung achten oder nicht ^^....
> Du vestehst da offensichtlich irgendwas nicht
> 
> 
> ...


Er meinte mich.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (20. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Er meinte mich....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber hat mich zitiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> aber hat mich zitiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tatsächlich... 

...aber ich hab doch klug geschissen und nicht du. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (20. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bei einer simplen Aufzählung kommt kein "," vor das "und"!
> Und warum du hinten den Punkt dick gemacht hast, ist
> mir auch ein Rätsel...
> 
> ...



Was setzt man bei Satzendungen? 

Na?

Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaa?

Ein Rütlischüler hätte jetzt schon geantwortet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Was setzt man bei Satzendungen?
> 
> Na?
> 
> ...


LOOOL
Sehr geil!
Wenn du jetzt sagst, dass das ein Witz ist, lasse ich es nochmal
durch gehen. Wenn nicht, tuts mir Leid, aber dann nehme ich dich
nicht mehr Ernst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (20. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Tatsächlich...
> ...



Ähm, wiiiieee, ich will auch mal schlau scheißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Was ist ein Rütlischüler?


----------



## Licanin (20. Dezember 2007)

Genau! indem er ein Tisch aus dem Fenster schmeisst^^

Noch etwas wegen dem Schreiben usw:

Schreiben ist keine Kunst....sinvoll schreiben aber schon


----------



## Amarillo (20. Dezember 2007)

Schaut unter mein Avatar! 

AdioZ und schönen Feierabend.

Juhuuuuuuuu.....................Ach nee, doch nicht!


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

Das ist verdammt peinlich einen zu berichtigen, wenn
derjenige es richtig macht. Insbesondere der
vermeintlich fehlende Punkt, der sogar in dem Zitat
welches Amarillo gemacht hat vorhanden ist.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (20. Dezember 2007)

Licanin schrieb:


> Noch etwas wegen dem Schreiben usw:
> 
> Schreiben ist keine Kunst....*sinvoll* schreiben aber schon



Höhö, der war gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (20. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Höhö, der war gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/Vote for Huntara Forenbann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (20. Dezember 2007)

/veto Huntara Forenbann.


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> /Vote for Huntara Forenbann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lol, jetzt überliest was ich geschrieben habe und
lenkst ab, sehr schlau! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (20. Dezember 2007)

@Veragron und Amarillo:

Och wie süüüüüß, ihr könnt nicht anders kontern???
*lachschlapp*

@Lurock:

Ja, das sind die ganz schlauen, haben schon zum x-ten Male hier
im Forum gepostet, das man jemand bannen soll. Kein Wunder das
man die nicht mehr ernst nehmen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> @*Veragron* und Amarillo:
> 
> Och wie süüüüüß, ihr könnt nicht anders kontern???
> *lachschlapp*
> ...


Veragron hat veto geschrieben nicht vote...
...das heißt das er gegen einen Bann für dich ist...

Soviel zu den ganz Schlauen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (20. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Veragron hat veto geschrieben nicht vote...
> ...das heißt das er gegen einen Bann für dich ist...
> 
> Soviel zu den ganz Schlauen...
> ...



Ups, ja, sry, bin gerad auffa Arbeit und überflieg das ganze hier nur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Dann gilt es natürlich nur an Ama-dingsbums. 

Sry, an Veragron  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (20. Dezember 2007)

*setzt sich auf die Couch mit 'ner großen Tüte Popcorn und schlürft genüsslich an ihrem Bier*


----------



## AhLuuum (20. Dezember 2007)

Ich komm nich mehr ganz mit, wer mag jetzt wen nicht?


----------



## Amarillo (20. Dezember 2007)

ich mag im prinzip keinen ausser mich selber und ein wenig das minatitier! diese aber auf eine andere ganz besondere weise.


----------



## Amarillo (20. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Ama-dingsbums.



Hunture klingt auch gut!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> ich mag im prinzip keinen ausser mich selber und ein wenig das minatitier! diese aber auf eine andere ganz besondere weise.



Du weichst schon wieder aus und willst wohl immernoch nicht einsehen, dass du den Fehler gemacht hast.



Amarillo schrieb:


> Hunture klingt auch gut!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/vote for 3 Tage Pause für Amarillo!


----------



## Minati (20. Dezember 2007)

das minati"tier" find ich jetzt aber ganz schön gemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat mal jmd. ein taschentuch für mich?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

*tempo reich*


----------



## Hernwhaga (20. Dezember 2007)

Lurock muss raus! ******** *** ** *** ************


----------



## Isegrim (20. Dezember 2007)

Zurück zum Thema, Ladies and Gentlemen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

Hernwhaga schrieb:


> Lurock muss raus! ******** *** ** *** ************


Aha...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema, Ladies and Gentlemen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aha! Da hatt es noch jemand bemerkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (20. Dezember 2007)

Becks to Topic: _Schöne_ und _lustige_ Threads werden nicht geschlossen. Threads wie der Massiv-Thread und Konsorten sind jedoch weder schön noch lustig, ergo ==> /close.


----------



## Amarillo (20. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du weichst schon wieder aus und willst wohl immernoch nicht einsehen, dass du den Fehler gemacht hast.
> /vote for 3 Tage Pause für Amarillo!



bitte was?

/vote for Brain für alle!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> bitte was?
> 
> /vote for Brain für alle!
> 
> ...


Ja, dafür vote ich auch...
Ich mein damit, dass du mich berichtigen wolltest
einen Punkt vergessen zu haben, obwohl der Punkt
sogar in deinem Zitat vorhanden ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (20. Dezember 2007)

nee Huntara meinte ich und nicht die Gruftiegenossenschaft! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> nee Huntara meinte ich und nicht die Gruftiegenossenschaft!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Warum zitierst du mich dann?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (20. Dezember 2007)

ach ist doch wurst jetzt! hab ich mich halt verklickt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (20. Dezember 2007)

'Gruftiegenossenschaft'.
You made my Day. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (20. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> 'Gruftiegenossenschaft'.
> You made my Day.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Soll ich tanzen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (20. Dezember 2007)

Bitte nicht. Augenkrebs vor Weihnachten, nein Danke.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (20. Dezember 2007)

egal!

jiiiipiiieee jiiiiipiieeee jeah, krawall und remmidemmi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit: mist, fremdverlinkung


----------



## Veragron (20. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wääääh Augenkrebs Q_Q


----------



## Amarillo (20. Dezember 2007)

animal lover? da fällt mir was ein:

_____________________________######____
____Ich_weiß_was_du__________######____
______letzten_Sommer___________####______
_________getan_hast!!____________##________
_____________________________######_____
____________________________#######_____
____####__________________#########___
___######________________###_######___
#########_______________###__######__
_#######_______________###___######___
_______#################____######__
_______##########################__
________################____#####____
_________##___________##_____####______
_________##___________##_____#########___
_______###__________###______#########__


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (20. Dezember 2007)

Ahhh, herrlich, hier fühlt man sich gleich so schlau und erwachsen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zum Topic: genau deswegen.


----------



## Minati (20. Dezember 2007)

was war nochmal das thema? achja: warum werden threads geschlossen.

mhm ... sie werden ausgeschlossen, weil ... ähm weil ... nun ja .. ihr wisst schon ... *überleg* ahh ein eichhörnchen !!

*eichhörnchen ne stunde lang hinterher renn* mist, gebissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja ... weil sie (also die threads) immer in rechtschreibflames ausarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gell?! 100 punkte für mich, die ich gegen ne kaffeemaschine eintausche 

*mich wieder auf die couch neben das eichhörnchen setz und popcorn mampf*


----------



## Amarillo (20. Dezember 2007)

Schau an die Tierquäler sind auch wieder mit an Board. Kann man Eichhörnchen eigentlich rauchen?


----------



## Minati (20. Dezember 2007)

ich bin kein tierquäler, nur ... *niff* eichhörnchen sind ja soooo *stimme endet bei übernatürlicher höhe* süüüüüüüß 

ich weiß aber aus bestimmtheit, dass man bienen bzw. wespen rauchen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tantchen Edithchen meint, dass ich ganz vergessen habe zu erwähnen,d as wenn man bienen bzw. wespen raucht, sie solch kleine lustigen knistergeräuche von sich geben *krkrkrkrkr* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (20. Dezember 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Kann man Eichhörnchen eigentlich rauchen?



Nur wenn der Fichtenelch den Mond berührt. Und Mittwochs.


----------



## Amarillo (20. Dezember 2007)

ach, da hab ich auch ne gute mischung! maja und hopper in einer tüte sollen wunder bewirken!


----------



## Minati (20. Dezember 2007)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Nur wenn der Fichtenelch den Mond berührt. Und Mittwochs.



es gibt fichtenelche? und wieso nur mittwochs? hat das einen bestimmten hintergrund? möchte gerne ein memo diesbezüglich morgen früh um 10:30 uhr in meinem postfach haben


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (20. Dezember 2007)

Minati schrieb:


> es gibt fichtenelche? und wieso nur mittwochs? hat das einen bestimmten hintergrund? möchte gerne ein memo diesbezüglich morgen früh um 10:30 uhr in meinem postfach haben



1.Nein, es gibt nur einen Fichtenelch 2. Weil Mittwoch umgestellt Wohmtict ergibt . 3. Jawohl Chef, ich häng es an einen Siemens Lufthaken damit Sie es auch nicht übersehen.


----------



## Carcharoth (20. Dezember 2007)

Manche User sind nicht ganz dicht.. dafür ist es der Thread jetzt.


----------

